# Ritz Hotels



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Miami










Lisbon










Barcelona










Cape Town










Madrid










London










Rome










Paris










Cape town










Acapulco


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

Ritz Paris is arguably the best and the most legendary of all of them and the whole Paris area and can easily be the top 10 best hotels in the world. I hope I can afford their Imperial Suite.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

yes, for a french, to say only "ritz" (don't need city name or even that it is an hotel) everyone is aware of it ... Each room of the hotel is fully revonated and redecorated every year (to be as close as possible of demands and world tastes) ... A room can be fully redesigned in 1 month if we ask to the hotel, VIPs do it often when they stay few months... VIPs can also give their own furnishments if they want to, the directive of the hotel is "feel at home" ... :nuts:


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

edit


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

I like all of them except the one in Cape Town. From where is the Ritz hotel chain from?


----------



## Inkdaub (Dec 28, 2006)

Ritz-Carlton is owned by Marriott but I'm not sure where the company originated.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Ritz-Carlton Millenia, Singapore.

Part of the Marina Centre complex of 5 hotels, 3 malls, 11 office buildings and one exhibition centre.
Consist of Millenia Walk complex, Marina Square complex and Suntec City.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ritz-Carlton Hong Kong is to be knocked down soon as they'll be relocating to the top 14 floors of this beau...


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

The Ritz-Carlton Downtown Atlanta (directly in front of the circular glass building)


























The Ritz-Carlton Buckhead


----------



## jaystar (Jun 24, 2005)

ritz carlton jakarta


----------



## Sky_Line (May 19, 2007)

I like so much the Ritz Hotels from LOndon , Paris , Madrid and Barcelona because these buildings are more beautiful than other Ritz Hotels.
[My opinion!]


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't forget the 215m Ritz Carlton Toronto U/C. *Beautiful building but so-so location.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

*Ritz Carlton Berlin:*


























*Wolfsburg:*


----------



## Vancouverite (Nov 28, 2006)

*VANCOUVER Ritz-Carlton Hotel and Residences*









image ripped from www.vancouversturn.ca

183 Metres, 59 storeys, completion 2010.

Demolition of the existing building on the site is well underway.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I noticed on this site there is a thread for Ritz Hotels and one for Carlton Hotels. Ritz means Ritz-Carlton and Carlton is an entirely different company. Is this correct?

Vancouverite: are those town houses directly to the right of the tower and are they already there or part of this project?


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jun 13, 2007)

Vancouverite said:


> image ripped from www.vancouversturn.ca
> 
> 183 Metres, 59 storeys, completion 2010.
> 
> Demolition of the existing building on the site is well underway.


I like that tower alot.


----------



## Vancouverite (Nov 28, 2006)

isaidso said:


> Vancouverite: are those town houses directly to the right of the tower and are they already there or part of this project?


Re: The "townhouses" to the right.

That is actually the podium of an office tower that is out of frame. Here is a snap taken from the construction webcam of another new tower across the street. At the top of the frame you will see the two-storey podium of the office building beside the new Ritz-Carlton. A old seven-storey office building is being demolished on the site where the new Ritz-Carlton will be built. Upon completion it will be the second tallest building in the city at 183 metres. The building under construction across the street will be the city's new tallest at 197 metres.









* photo taken from the Living Shangri-La webcam on August 12th 2007 site.

As an interesting aside, that convoy of white trucks is the unmistakable sign of a movie being shot somewhere nearby. Vancouver is the largest centre for film production in North America after Los Angles and New York. About a billion dollars worth of film and television is shot in Vancouver annually. Seeing those "white truck convoys" lumbering back and forth is an interesting part of living here and it is not unusual to turn a corner anywhere in the city and find yourself in the midst of a "shoot".


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Here's a rendering of the new hotel in Toronto


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

i must say.. that soon to b ritz's in toronto and van are by far my favourite.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Ritz Lisbon*

The Hotel



















View


----------

